# About to Bash My Head In



## ShirtDesigner123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello, 

I am about to bash in my head with problems doing plastisol transfers. 

My set up: 4 color 1 station press, 
Design: 2 Color + White Underbase
Dryer: 16x16

My underbase is 3 strokes less than the color. 

Problem: When I finish printing, drying, and placing it on a test shirt I notice that on the yellow I can see a big difference between the trapped underbase and the yellow. It looks terrible. I do not know how to fix this? 2 coats of yellow? 

Here is the picture. You can clearly see the underbase. 
http://s24.postimg.org/5ssf4n6ox/20130929_215032.jpg


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

ShirtDesigner123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am about to bash in my head with problems doing plastisol transfers.
> 
> ...


you printing in reverse order? Without seeing the design its hard to say what your fretting over. I use 156 mesh for direct to garment printing, and 195 for transfer printing because printing on transfer paper requires a bit less ink. Are you using transfer powder?


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

Fuzzyfreak said:


> you printing in reverse order? Without seeing the design its hard to say what your fretting over. I use 156 mesh for direct to garment printing, and 195 for transfer printing because printing on transfer paper requires a bit less ink. Are you using transfer powder?


I should have looked further down the page.


----------



## ShirtDesigner123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yea,

Am printing Blue - Yellow - White. But the problem has nothing to do with my printing order. 

My problem is that there is a big difference between the yellow with an underbase and the yellow without an underbase in my design. 

The yellow without an underbase is because the white is (trapped) or smaller so that it doesn't spread and show all over the place.


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

ShirtDesigner123 said:


> Yea,
> 
> Am printing Blue - Yellow - White. But the problem has nothing to do with my printing order.
> 
> ...


The 2 yellows are the same color?


----------



## ShirtDesigner123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nooo you don't get it lol. 

What am saying is.. when you screen print onto the plastisol paper you need a white base. So that the white does not show you shrink the white base a bit. This shrinkage makes the border of your design have no underbase and that part of it looks really bad. Do you get what am saying?


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

ShirtDesigner123 said:


> Nooo you don't get it lol.
> 
> What am saying is.. when you screen print onto the plastisol paper you need a white base. So that the white does not show you shrink the white base a bit. This shrinkage makes the border of your design have no underbase and that part of it looks really bad. Do you get what am saying?


I do now, was trying to get my head around what I'm actually looking at. The underbase is a little too small for the yellow trap. Right? You doing film in house? Been doing this printing thing for 30+ years and have seen a lot of things. I would make the white back film large enough to have the yellow trap sliver trap over it. But I can do the film right here in the shop, and make a new screen in 2 minutes. Hope you can do it too!


----------



## ShirtDesigner123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Exactly, I guess I am going to have to do it a bit bigger. How annoying. I was trying to tackle everything in 1 day and prepared like 15 screens... well I did em all wrong it seems.


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry man didn't want to say it but I can do it in my shop pretty quick.


----------

